# Never been to a sound event, which one?



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have never been to a sound event and would love to. One catch, I live in Michigan and there aren't any of these remotely close to me. Which one should I attend?

I saw that one for Louisville Kentucky and have that weekend off, but what is it going to be like as a spectator? Will I stay busy for Saturday and Sunday? I want to bring a friend who likes good sound too if possible. I don't want to book a hotel room if I can see everything in a few hours on Saturday. The trip is supposed to take 7 hours one way.

Thanks all!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello! We are a bit closer to you in Bloomington, Illinois, and have an event Sunday, Sept 18th if you are interested?


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know what they are like? Just a slightly organized get together at a rented hall or something bigger. I just don't know what to expect time wise.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know it's a big haul but if you do just one you need to do it rightI'm going to be making my 4th trip to Greensboro, NC in the past 2 years in a couple weeks for Bertholomy's g2g. Him and his wife do it right and they have a great location in a rural neighborhood. Only stopping when my truck gets thirsty and bladder gets full it's a little over 12 hours from Little Rock for me. It's worth it, and I don't think I'm going to be the long distance warrior this time around


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

knever3 said:


> I don't know what they are like? Just a slightly organized get together at a rented hall or something bigger. I just don't know what to expect time wise.




Finals will be inside. Most others are outdoors, usually either at a car audio shop or another rented/borrowed outdoor space. 

Our SQOLOGY event Sept 18th in Illinois will be outdoors at two locations - SQ will be at our local car audio shop and SPL will be at a large facility in an industrial/commercial area north of town. 

Event link on FB: https://www.facebook.com/events/203584933372236/?ti=ia

We try to keep these events light and friendly - most SQ competitors are more than happy to demo their systems for you and chat. It's always a good time!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Those outdoor events sound fantastic, but indoors for the first experience would be better. So the one in Louisville is that one a "finals"? I don't get these chances often (as well as my friend because we have 4 kids under the age of 4 altogether.) Where are the finals? Is there only one?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes. KY is finals this year. And there is only one finals. It's the competition that matters and the top cars in the country will be there. I had a great time last year. Being finals some folks are less eager to demo, but a lot of folks were willing to let me demo last year. It's an intense atmosphere...everyone is there for one goal.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah the Louisville show will be a good one for sure. There will be a lot of great sounding cars there. I dont think you need 2 days as a spectator. You can see it all in 1 day if you want

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Things might be different now but 10 years ago my first exposure to purpose built SQ cars was at finals. I didn't really know anyone except for a couple people from Sounddomain. Some people just act different from how they normally would when they're competing and even moreso when it's for all the marbles. To this day I refuse to attend a function where competition is going on. I figure one less person pestering the competitors is a good thing. My biggest mistake about my first SQ venture was I went in not knowing what the rules of the lanes were. I made some enemies without intending to. Don't think those guys compete anymore but the ones who are adult enough to forgive a newbie I think we're cool now. Wouldn't know their face from Adam these days it's been so long. I will say this much...my demo in Kirk Proffit's Acura set the SQ hook in me. Blew me away and the rest is history. He is indeed a class act.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Things must definitely be different now. Everyone is very nice in the lanes. I dont know of any rules in the lanes that would make people angry. The days of people keeping secrets and not sharing their work are long gone.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

